# Techniques for a nice crust on brisket?



## kaiser sose (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello,

I wanted to see what others do for getting a nice crust on the outside of a brisket. I haven't been able to produce this consistently.  

A buddy of mine tried lightly smearing some Italian dressing on top of the rub, just before putting onto the pit, and said this worked out pretty good.

I've also read some of the posts on searing; my concern with this is will it prevent smoke flavor from penetrating the meat?

Other ideas?  

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

if you want help with mr. brown (the crust, or bark as it is called), the italian dressing might work. 

one thing that i know will work is what i do for all my pork and venison BBQ; i brush with a light coating of mustard and the bark is always good there. the mustardy flavor is not present as it cooks out or blends with the flavors of the rub. 

you might give this a try with your brisket and see how it works.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree. I use mustard and then dry rub on mine and I get a nice crust. give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

yep, i forgot to add - after the mustard, then comes the rub! some even do rub, then mustard then rub. might be worth a try.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 9, 2009)

A little dark brown sugar will insure a good crust.   Even without sugar I seem to get a dark hard bark.  Foiling can cause the bark to soften


----------



## ronp (Apr 9, 2009)

Try the sear, it won't stop the smoke penetration. Nice bark.


----------



## kaiser sose (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent, thanks for the ideas. I will try the mustard this Saturday (glad you specified that it goes before the rub!).

Thank you all!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 9, 2009)

I use the simplest rub there is-S/P with a little Garlic;dampen with Worchestershire and rub in spices thouroghly. I calculate the approximate time I will need to smoke the Brisket by weight(i.E.-10# brisket X 1.5hrs./lb.. when I put her in, I NEVER open the smoker til about 1hr. before it's suppose to be done(I use a probe placed in the Point's thickest part and leave it there-to tell if ITM is getting close to 195*F to 200*F. No foiling, no turning, no peeking. Just keep the smoke Thin and Blue. The Bark is ALWAYS good and as you slice it, the burnt ends fall off,no need to double smoke them.:)-
   Hope this helps,and  HAPPY SMOKES  ;}-


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

I've used the mustard-before-the-rub route and it's worked well. Looking forward to trying Ron's searing method~never done it but after seeing his results, gotta try it. Never tried the sugar-in-the-rub method either, so I can't say. I do know that OJ spritz after the mop during the last hour or so has seemed to increase the bark...probably the sugars in it. 

Good luck to you, trying different ways is all the fun around the smoker!

By the way, is your limp gone for good now?


----------



## azrocker (Apr 9, 2009)

I used Mustard on a prime roast. It worked well. Just used a cheap honey mustard then a rub of fresh spice Rosemary thyme and sage ground with a pestle. Nice crust! Maybe the honey in the mustard? No mustard tatse though.


----------



## kingpit (Jun 8, 2014)

the best thing i found to do is take the spices from your dry rub (or any spices you like) and then mix them with maple syrup this is the best way to create a nice bark on your brisket


----------

